# Cioks annoyance



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I ordered a Cioks Adam Link power supply as I found it may be the only power supply I can fit under a pedaltrain nano+. I had a couple of important questions to ask Cioks so I accessed their "Contact Us" page. I found the only way that it would let me submit the form was to agree to their newsletter. This kind of pissed me off.
Just a minor rant.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

@guitarman2 In case your order gives you more grief, I believe the Strymon Oija R30 fits under the nano+ as well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I ordered a Cioks Adam Link power supply as I found it may be the only power supply I can fit under a pedaltrain nano+. I had a couple of important questions to ask Cioks so I accessed their "Contact Us" page. I found the only way that it would let me submit the form was to agree to their newsletter. This kind of pissed me off.
> Just a minor rant.


All too common phenomenon. The good news is that such repeat communication from manufacturers is usually accompanied by an unsubscribe link. Still, a nuisance, but one that is escapable.


----------



## Schmart (Jun 7, 2011)

They do have an email address as well as a phone number on the Contacts page of their website so at least you don't have to use that form.


----------



## Schmart (Jun 7, 2011)

...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a Pedaltrain Volto on my Nano pedalboard. Works perfectly for me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chito said:


> I have a Pedaltrain Volto on my Nano pedalboard. Works perfectly for me.


I have 2 on mine, perfect set up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My inbox on my primary email is set to "contacts only" - I can subscribe to as many lists as I want and they all end up in my junk folder.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

One thing I was concerned about with the cioks adam link as that I've been reading of people experiencing hum with their pedals. With a board as small as the nano+ there aren't a lot of options to move it away. I did plug in my ego compressor and tumnus deluxe and sat them right on top of the power supply and couldn't hear anything. I just picked up a Boss DM-2W so I'll have to try that as well. Hopefully I won't have any noise issues.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

troyhead said:


> @guitarman2 In case your order gives you more grief, I believe the Strymon Oija R30 fits under the nano+ as well.


I'll keep this one in mind if the Cioks doesn't work out.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an Adam under my Nano+, though it came to me already mounted.

@Chitmo did you mount that thang?

Oops, correction, I have a DC5 under there.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've got the Adam mounted under my nano now and the pedals are mounted. None of this dreaded hum that I've read about, so all seems good. Was only going to put 4 pedals on this but the small pedals I'm using it looks like I have room for 5. Although I can only connect 4 to the Adam. Maybe I should have gotten the DC5.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Depending on what pedals you are using you should be able to split one of the outlets to run two pedals. 

Cioks – Split adapter Flex – black


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Hum has never been as issue for me


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

georgemg said:


> Depending on what pedals you are using you should be able to split one of the outlets to run two pedals.
> 
> Cioks – Split adapter Flex – black


I see that I've got a split cable that came with the Adam link. So this will power 2 pedals? All the pedals I have and plan to get don't draw anymore than 20 to 35 mA.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> One thing I was concerned about with the cioks adam link as that I've been reading of people experiencing hum with their pedals. With a board as small as the nano+ there aren't a lot of options to move it away. I did plug in my ego compressor and tumnus deluxe and sat them right on top of the power supply and couldn't hear anything. I just picked up a Boss DM-2W so I'll have to try that as well. Hopefully I won't have any noise issues.


I've had the Schizophrenic Link on my board running 10ish pedals and perfectly quiet. I even have some daisy chained off the same power rail (watch out that you don't put too much draw on any rail - some of mine are just 100mA; use the higher current rails for daisy chains or high draw pedals); never any hum. All the rails are transformer isolated, so it's unlikely the hum is the Cioks' fault, barring damage to the unit. Going to have to suspect user error.

Before Strymon power supplies came out these were the best thing out there, and the link feature is great and still unique. Even if you don't need a second power supply, you can use it for another AC120 (for your amp head or an old AC pedal like the large 70s MXRs or an old Memory Man). You just need to get the right IEC adapter (buck or 2 on ebay; order it now cuz it'll take a month to get here from China).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I've had the Schizophrenic Link on my board running 10ish pedals and perfectly quiet. I even have some daisy chained off the same power rail (watch out that you don't put too much draw on any rail - some of mine are just 100mV; use the higher current rails for daisy chains or high draw pedals); never any hum. All the rails are transformer isolated, so it's unlikely the hum is the Cioks' fault, barring damage to the unit. Going to have to suspect user error.
> 
> Before Strymon power supplies came out these were the best thing out there, and the link feature is great and still unique. Even if you don't need a second power supply, you can use it for another AC120 (for your amp head or an old AC pedal like the large 70s MXRs or an old Memory Man. You just need to get the right IEC adapter (buck or 2 on ebay; order it now cuz it'll take a month to get here from China).


I've got no noise issues with the pedals I'm using. So just so I have this right, as my electrical knowledge is zero. I can use the split cable that came with my Adam link to power 2 of my pedals off of one output as long as I don't go over the mA draw? I thought 2 9 volt pedals from one output would split the voltage down to 4.5 or somethings.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Interesting. I was just looking at alternate Power supplies for my Nano+ board yesterday and found the CIOKS was a recommendation. Glad it worked out for you. Will have to check it out more thoroughly now.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Interesting. I was just looking at alternate Power supplies for my Nano+ board yesterday and found the CIOKS was a recommendation. Glad it worked out for you. Will have to check it out more thoroughly now.


Yes it was quite easy to mount up under the board and fits good


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I've got no noise issues with the pedals I'm using. So just so I have this right, as my electrical knowledge is zero. I can use the split cable that came with my Adam link to power 2 of my pedals off of one output as long as I don't go over the mA draw? I thought 2 9 volt pedals from one output would split the voltage down to 4.5 or somethings.


Yes, you can do that. The voltage remains unchaged (just like a 1Spot - no matter how many pedals you run on one the V remains 9.x), all you need to do is worry about the mA (sorry for the confusion, I brain farted and wrote 'mV' in my previous post; edited to fix that now).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yes, you can do that. The voltage remains unchaged (just like a 1Spot - no matter how many pedals you run on one the V remains 9.x), all you need to do is worry about the mA (sorry for the confusion, I brain farted and wrote 'mV' in my previous post; edited to fix that now).


Cool. I'm glad I found out. I was almost ready to return the Adam link in favor of the DC5. But with being able to connect 5 pedals to the adam link it will serve my purposes fine.


----------

